

Deploying websites with Git - robmil
http://12devsofxmas.co.uk/post/2013-01-03-day-9-deploy-your-projects-with-git

======
geerlingguy
For many of the smaller sites I manage, I've been using git hooks on the
server to simply check out the code into the live site directory after a
commit is pushed, using the basic setup described here:
<http://toroid.org/ams/git-website-howto>

I haven't tried anything with Capistrano, though; for the few sites that
demand more code workflow control, I've just used different shell scripts
along with git.

